# Hauptschalter bestimmen



## Fabian (5 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute ,

da ich neu im Forum bin, möcht ich erstmal HALLO sagen.

Nun zu meiner Frage.
Mich würde mal interessieren wie man den Hauptschalter bzw. die Hauptsicherung in einem Schaltschrank berechnet.Hab dies zwar schon mal einen Gesellen gefragt, aber da kommt oft (leider) ne dumme antwort.
Ich weiß zwar wie man die Werte der einzelnen Sicherung z.B.: bei einem FU usw. bestimmt,versteh aber nicht wie man die Grösse des Hauptschalters bzw der Sicherung nachdem Hauptschalter berechnet?


Danke und sorry für die vermeintlich dumme Frage

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Murdok (5 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Fabian,

eine richtige wasserdichte Lösung kann ich dir auch nicht bieten aber der Hauptschalter muss in jedem Fall in der Lage sein den Strom der fließt abschalten zu können. Man muss also die installierte Leistung also z.B. der Motoren, Trafos addieren und dann daraus den Strom berechnen.
Wenn man es genau machen will muss man halt auch Scheinleistung und cos phi einbeziehen. 
Bei uns wird es aber meistens abgeschätzt und das passt dann auch.
Der Hauptschalter sollte aber eher zu groß als zu klein sein...
Hoffe konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Tobias.


----------



## Fabian (5 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Tobias,

danke für Deine antwort.
An das hab ich auch schon gedacht, fand es aber irgendwie nicht sicher.
Find halt das es einen Unterschied macht, ob man z.B.: acht Regler verbaut oder achtzehn...(Relais,Schütze,Spule,FU,usw.)das macht doch alles einiges an Amps unterschiedlich  ==> Optionen werden ja nicht immer alle verkauft !!!


Danke


----------



## Homer79 (6 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Berechnung/Addition der Ströme die im Dauerbetrieb sich ergeben,
Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor eventuell berücksichtigen, wir rechnen immer noch mit 30% Reserve darauf.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Murdok (6 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Fabian,

du musst natürlich nur den vorliegenden Fall beachten also was genau im Schrank drin ist ! Und wie oben gesagt immer eine Reserve mit einrechnen.

Gruß
Tobias.


----------



## jabba (6 Oktober 2008)

Die Summe der Ströme und cosPhi ist nicht alles.

Weiterhin zählen
- Abschaltvermögen z.B. bei Stillstand des größten Motors
- Selektivität zur Vorsicherung z.B. lange Zuleitung
- Anlaufstrom von z.B. dem größten Verbraucher
  10*1Kw+1*22KW Schwerstanlauf ergibt nicht 32KW und den Strom daraus

In der Praxis gehe ich wie Homer immer mit einiger Sicherheits dran, 
auch im Bezug auf Erweiterungen.
Bis Nennstrom 16A nehme ich z.B. 32A Schalter, bis 40A 63A-Schalter,
so als Faustformel.


----------



## Fabian (6 Oktober 2008)

Hallo ,

danke für Eure Antworten.
Also nochmal zum Verständnis :

z.B:

2 Motore 30 KW
3 Motore 5,5KW
Trafo 500 VA

Werte addieren und Ampere berechnen und dann 30% Sicherheit geben ?!?
Hab ich das so richtig verstanden ???

Gruß


----------



## jabba (6 Oktober 2008)

Fabian schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> danke für Eure Antworten.
> Also nochmal zum Verständnis :
> ...


 
2 Motoren 30KW =55A CosPhi=0,85 Vorsicherunge bei Direktanlauf 100A
Bei SD 63A

Da ist schon wichtig ob Direkt oder SD uder Sanftanlauf , starten beide zusammen , oder könnten beide zusamm starten.

3*5,5KW a' 11,3A bei 0,82cosPhi ca. 42A
Trafo 500VA auf 400V oder 230V ? ist aber Kleinkram

Falls Stern-Dreieck oder Sanftanlauf und keine Besonderheit z.B. Lüfter mit Schwerstanlauf dann ca und unverbindlich
2*63A+42A+(Steckdose und Trafo usw)168A+30% wären 218A Schalter 250A

Das kann man unter umständen schönrechnen
2*65A+42A+10%=189A also 200A Schalter

Alles nur mal unverbindlich als Rahmen, es fehlen die Eckdaten, erweiterbar ? Anlasser FU/Direkt/Sanft/SD, Gleichzeitiger Start, Anzahl der Starts pro Stunde usw.....


----------



## Fabian (6 Oktober 2008)

Super,danke.

Denk das ich es jetzt kapiert hab,war echt ne gute Idee von meinen Eltern einfach mal in so einen Forum zu Fragen...:TOOL:

Kannst Du mir bitte mal sagen wie man den Wert bei einem FU berechnet,oder gibt es da einem Wert im Handbuch des Reglers???
Gibt es einen Unterschied ob man z.B.: einen 30KW Motor bzw. eine ??? hmm E-Heizung betreibt???

Danke


----------



## jabba (6 Oktober 2008)

Beim FU kommt noch die Verlustleistung des FU's hinzu,
ansonsten stehen die Angaben beim Hersteller des FU's drin.

Bei der E-Heizung gibt es keine Blindleistung, daher ist die CosPhi=1. Den Strom der Heizung kann man dann direkt aus der Leistung berechnen.

Weiterhin gibt es bei einer Heizung nicht den wie bei Motren 6-8 fachen Anlaufstrom.


----------

